# Canada and education



## c.ellerby (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi Guys, 
I have a couple of queries, would really appreciate any information you have, we've been told we can get a visa (provisionally) and i'm trying to make enquires now as we will hopefully be moving in 2015. Firstly I will have my english degree (uk) and want to do teacher training at the Ontario teaching school. Will my degree be enough to get onto the relevent course? and what are the costs involved?

My second query is my son will have completed his year 11 GCSE's and will be going into high school/college, but will he have to go back a year to grade 10 and start the diploma from scratch, or will he be able to join it at grade 11 and complete his high school diploma? will his gcses count at all?

My husband is an engineer and we will also be bringing our daughter who will be 11. Is that a good age to emmigrate to canada? if there is one. I'm obviously very concerned about the change in education, but from what I can gather the education there is much better than in the uk.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Regarding your degree: what does WES (or a similar credential evaluation service) say about your degree compared to Canada? What is the answer of the teachers college? 
Best place to ask: Home | Ontario College of Teachers
and to find out about prices: OISE :: Ontario Institute for Studies in Education of the University of Toronto (look at international students, because they pay a lot more)

Your son probably can continue his education without having to go back a year. Our son became 16 in September when we arrived in 2010 and he was allowed to go straight into grade 11, although we weren't native speakers at all (but his English was excellent, he scored within the 99th percentile on TOEFL). He had finished his grade 11 already in Belgium (grade skipped), but they didn't want him to enter grade 12 because he was too young.
But again: best place to ask is your future school.

Your entire family will come on your student visa? You are aware of the cost of education for your kids too, if that's the case?


----------



## c.ellerby (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi thanks for the advice! No we will be coming over on a visa with my husbands job I believe its called a trade visa, as his trade is sought after, it does say that education and health are in with that, and we recieve all rights of a canadian except the vote. After 3 years we can then apply to be a citizen  I am assuming that would mean my children will have free education but assume I will have to pay for university. 

I will definately look up those links thanks again


----------



## c.ellerby (Aug 2, 2013)

Ive looked up my degree and its an equv to a 4 year bachelors degree in canada so that is good  thanks again for the advice.


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Hi C.Elllerby,we are also hoping to go to Calgary.My husband is a joiner and we r taking his 16yr old son and I have a baby on the way xx
B great to keep in contact xxx


----------



## c.ellerby (Aug 2, 2013)

emma329 said:


> Hi C.Elllerby,we are also hoping to go to Calgary.My husband is a joiner and we r taking his 16yr old son and I have a baby on the way xx
> B great to keep in contact xxx


When are you planning on moving? We are hoping for 2015 looking at Ontario at the moment, but will depend on the work, any particular reason for Calgary? Xx


----------



## jenniferdori (Aug 22, 2013)

Two things you might want to know that may affect your choice of province:
1. Teachers in Ontario are having a VERY difficult time right now finding jobs. The school have pumped out way too many graduates, and most people are having a hard time even getting on the supply list.
2. It looks like the Bachelor of Education program will be changing soon, though I'm not sure when. It will become a two-year program rather than one. The aim is to decrease the number of graduates.
I can only speak about Ontario; I don't know anything about the other provinces. Here, I have so many friends who are qualified and have no job in their field. Several have gone abroad to teach.


----------



## c.ellerby (Aug 2, 2013)

jenniferdori said:


> Two things you might want to know that may affect your choice of province:
> 1. Teachers in Ontario are having a VERY difficult time right now finding jobs. The school have pumped out way too many graduates, and most people are having a hard time even getting on the supply list.
> 2. It looks like the Bachelor of Education program will be changing soon, though I'm not sure when. It will become a two-year program rather than one. The aim is to decrease the number of graduates.
> I can only speak about Ontario; I don't know anything about the other provinces. Here, I have so many friends who are qualified and have no job in their field. Several have gone abroad to teach.


Wow that really changes things! Thank you for the advice, Ontario isn't set in stone it will all depend on jobs for my husband initially so will defo look into other provinces thanks again xx


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Hi C.Ellerby, Calgary has unlimited jobs for joiners and workmen out there hence why we r aiming for there and it hardly rains apparently lol. It is quite cold a lot of the time but the sun is out too and then it gets warmer. Really we r going for a better way of life, friendlier people, and a new circle of friends.
Are you going on your visa?
If you look on the Internet at Calgary the scenery is gorgeous and there is so much to do as a family too.

Hope you find the ideal place for you and your family. We are hoping to go in the next few months.


----------



## c.ellerby (Aug 2, 2013)

emma329 said:


> Hi C.Ellerby, Calgary has unlimited jobs for joiners and workmen out there hence why we r aiming for there and it hardly rains apparently lol. It is quite cold a lot of the time but the sun is out too and then it gets warmer. Really we r going for a better way of life, friendlier people, and a new circle of friends.
> Are you going on your visa?
> If you look on the Internet at Calgary the scenery is gorgeous and there is so much to do as a family too.
> 
> Hope you find the ideal place for you and your family. We are hoping to go in the next few months.


Thx Emma hope your move is smooth, have you got your visa's sorted then? And was the process easy? We are still in the beginning stages we are going for a skilled or trade visa, as my husband is a mechanical engineer, but I want to be able to have a teaching job too. We are going to look into Alberta too so may even end up in Calgary who knows  we want to go for the same reasons as you too better life better paid and better education for our kids  really hope we can stay in touch  

Clare x


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Hi Clare,would defo like to keep in touch and Calgary is definitely a good place to look into.We are in process of getting all paperwork sorted for getting my husbands working visa and then we will have our permanent residency visa going thru too.R u on Facebook and we can chat further?


----------

